# Anybody using ridgids new x5 18v system yet ?



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Any feedback ? Live up to the hype ? Is motor brushless ?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Given their past track record.....:laughing:


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

I have looked at them the light set up is cool it's a step ahead of the rest.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Given their past track record.....:laughing:


But the fuego line has served me well !


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> I have looked at them the light set up is cool it's a step ahead of the rest.


Haha , i use my smart phone for light !


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

The best flashlight is a Dewalt dcl 510.


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

I have them and like them. I don't think they're brushless. 

I work with a guy that has the dewalt 20v stuff, the only thing that's really better is the flashlight (one he paid over $100 for, not the kit one) and maybe the drill, but it's close on the drill. 

The ridgid saws are quite a bit better, so is the shop vac. 

When you throw in the lifetime service agreement I don't know why you wouldn't get ridgid. 
If you get any ridgid stuff make sure to register for the lifetime service agreement within 90 days.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Our sparkies run ridgid, they seem to burn through the drills and impacts fall apart pretty easy.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Got 4.0 ah lithium knockoff xrp style batteries for the old yellow and black set from EBAY-they charge on the oem charger. No warranty but I'm very impressed with the life vs the oem 2.0 lithium and the old NiCd's I have. Circ saw works great now. I'm actually contemplating the bandsaw these things run so good. I run elec. in my spare time. And I'm planning on buying a Miller Ironman welder for my next trucks shelving project.


----------

